# DS #XXXX: Pokemon Black 2 (beta) (Japan)



## tempBOT (Apr 1, 2012)

^^ndsrelease-7331^^


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 1, 2012)

Urgh. Oh well and as the NFO upload seems broken<br/>
<br/>
<br/>









<br/>
<br/>
Video<br/> 
<embed src="http://www.4shared.com/embed/1325675797/36a4a294" width="470" height="320" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed><br/>
<br/>
<style type="text/css">

pre { font-family: "DejaVu Sans Mono", "DejaVu Sans Mono", monospace; font-size: 12px; line-height: 12px; }

<base target="_new">

</style>
<br/>

<pre>               ▐██████████████████████████████████████▓▒░░░▒▓██▌
▐█                                             █▌
▐█                  ░ ░ ░▒▒▒ ▓▓▄▄              █▌    ███▌▒░
▐█                          ▐███▌ ░░▒▓▓█  ▄▄▄▄ ▀▄    ███
▐█ ░ ░▓▓▒░ ░ ░  ▄▄▄         ████    ▐███  ███▌ ▀▒▀   ███
░░▒▐▓▓█   ▐█            ▄▓███ ▄▓▄    ▓███▌    ▐███   ███       ███
███▌  ▐█  ▄▄▄███████████▌  ▀   ▄█████  ▄▄▄████   ▐███▄▄▄▄▄▄███▓▄▄
███▌  ▐█ █████████▓▓███▀     ▄██████▌ ▓███████ ▄██████████▓███████▓▄
███▌     ▐████▀    ▓██▀   ▄▓████▓███ ▓███   ▀▀ ▓▓▀▀███▌    ███▓▀▓███
▐███▄██▓▓  ███▌  ▄▓███▀ ▄▓█████▀ ░██▌ ███▓          ▐███    ███  ███▓
▄▄   ▄▓██████▀▀  ▐████████▀  █████████████▓ ▀████▄▄▄       ▀▀▀▀   ███ ▓███
██████████▀  ▐█   ██████████▄ ▀██▀  ▀▓█████▓▄ ▓██████████████▄▄   ███████
▓███▓▓███   ▐█    ▓▓█▌  ▀████▄        ▓██████▄   ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▓█████▓  █████▓
▐███   ▐█ ▄▓▄ █▀▀    ▀███▌██▓▓    ████████▄   ▄▄▄▄    ▐███  ████▀
▐███   ▐█  ▀   ▄▓▓█▌   ▓██████    ▐██▓ ▓███▄  ▐███   ▓███▌  ███▌
▐███▄   ▀   ▄▄█████     ▐█████     ███▌ ▓██▓  ███▌ ▓████▀   ▓▓█▀
░ ░▓▓████████████████▓▀  ▄▓▓▌ ▓███▌ ▄▓█▌▐███      ▐████████▀
███████████▓▀▀▀      ████ ▐███▌ ▓███ ▓███▄    ▐▓▓███▓▀ ▄▌██▓▓ ▓▒░░ ░
▐████▌ ▄▄▄     ▄▓▄  ▐███▌  ███▌ ▐███▓ ▓███▓▄   ▀▀▀▀    █▌███▌  ▄
▀█▓▓ ▐███▓     ▀   ████▌        ████▓ ▀████▓█▓▒▒ ░░░  █▌▓███ ▀▒▀
████        ▐████▌    ▒   ▐█████▄ ▀███▀         █▌▐███▄
▐███▓       █████▓   ▄▓▄   ▓██████▓▄ ▀ ▄██▓     █▌ ███▓
█████▄    ██▌████ ▀▀▓█░▀▀ ▐███▀█████▄ ▀████▄   █▌ ▀███▌
███████▓▄███ ▐███    ▀     ███  ██████▄ ▓███▓▄ ▀▌  ▐███
nfm! ███▌▀██████   ███▌   ▀  ▄▄▄████████▓████ █████▓▄    ▓███
███▌  ▀█▓▓    ▐███▄  ▄████████▀▀   ▐████▌▐███████▄   ███▓
░ ░▒▓ ▓▓█▌           ▓███▄▓███▀  ███▌    ▓▓███▀▓▓██ ▀████▓▄▀███▓
▀▀▀            ████▌▀    ▐███    ▀▀           ▄▀▓████▓███▌
▐█    ░ ░░░▒▒░   ▀▀▓▓     ███▓▐▓▒▒░░░ ░        █▌  ▓███████▄
▐█                       ▓███                  █▌    ▀▓████▌
▐█                     ▄███▓      pRESENTz     █▌       ▀▀▀
▐█            ░  ░░▒▓▐████▀        4 yOUr      █▌
▐█                    █▀▀        eNJOYMENTz    █▌
▐█                                             █▌
▐█               Pokemon Black 2 (beta)        █▌
▐█                (C) Nintendo                 █▌
▐█                                             █▌
▐██▓▒░iNFo░▒▒▓██████████████████████████████████▌
▐█                                             █▌
▐█  Region ........ JPN   tRM.US ..... Supply  █▌
▐█  Type .......... NDS   01.04.12 . Released  █▌
▐█  Size ...... 512MBiT   --.--.-- ... Street  █▌
▐█  Name . trm-pb2b.zip   Japanese . Language  █▌
▐█  Save .. EEPROM.64Kb   Wood  ...... Dumper  █▌
▐█                                             █▌
▐█    Remember when it comes to tRM, we say:   █▌
▐█      'for teh gamers, fuck teh lamers!'     █▌
▐█                                             █▌
▐█        Get it now all you pokefiends        █▌
▐█  Yes we thought we would come out of        █▌
▐█  retirement on this most fortuitous of days █▌
▐█  to provide you with some trash to play     █▌
▐█  with thanks to our source in the           █▌
▐█  localisation team.                         █▌
▐█                                             █▌
▐██▓▒░bOUt_da_gAMe░▒▒▓██████████████████████████▌
▐█                                             █▌
▐█  http://tinyurl.com/89nom84                 █▌
▐█                                             █▌
▐██▓▒░gROUp_nOTEs░▒▒▓███████████████████████████▌
▐█                                             █▌
▐█  Only contact us if you can fulfill below:  █▌
▐█                                             █▌
▐█  * Provide (pre-)retail, unreleased, or     █▌
▐█  | undumped titles for GBA/NDS.             █▌
▐█  | We do not disclose info about suppliers. █▌
▐█  | Your contribution will be rewarded.      █▌
▐█  |                                          █▌
▐█  * Provide anything that might be useful    █▌
▐█  | or of interest to us. (Tools, software,  █▌
▐█  | dev kits, docs, etc.)                    █▌
▐█  |                                          █▌
▐█  * Sites/Affils/Currys/etc, feel free to    █▌
▐█  | contact us with inquiries as well, we    █▌
▐█  | enjoy occasional laughs.                 █▌
▐█  |                                          █▌
▐█  * You need to know where to find our       █▌
▐█  | release, yes, email us..we will quickly  █▌
▐█  | add you to every spam database, porn     █▌
▐█  | list, and newsletter we can find. DO NOT █▌
▐█  | MAKE US DO THIS TO YOU!!                 █▌
▐█  |                                          █▌
▐█   `-------------------> [email protected]   █▌
▐█                                             █▌
▐██▓▒░rELEASe_cOUNt░▒▒▓█████████████████████████▌
▐█                                             █▌
▐█ ### . Name                .RGN.MBs. Date  . █▌
▐█ 001 Electroplankton        JPN 128 16/06/05 █▌
▐█ 002 Need For Speed: UG2    USA 256 16/06/05 █▌
▐█ 003 Yoshi, Touch & Go      USA 128 16/06/05 █▌
▐█ 004 Feel the Magic: XY-XX  USA 256 16/06/05 █▌
▐█ --- WarioWare Touched!     USA 256 17/06/05 █▌
▐█ 005 Polarium               USA 064 17/06/05 █▌
▐█ 006 Puyo, Puyo Fever       JPN 256 17/06/05 █▌
▐█ 007 Pac-Pix                EUR 128 17/06/05 █▌
▐█ 008 Star Wars: Ep III      EUR 256 17/06/05 █▌
▐█ 009 Robots                 EUR 256 17/06/05 █▌
▐█ --- Super Mario 64 DS      JPN 128 17/06/05 █▌
▐█ 010 Pokemon Dash           USA 128 17/06/05 █▌
▐█ 011 Mr. Driller: Drl Sprt  JPN 128 17/06/05 █▌
▐█ 012 Kirby: Canvas Course   USA 512 17/06/05 █▌
▐█ 013 GoldenEye: Rogue Agent USA 128 17/06/05 █▌
▐█ --- Super Mario 64 DS      USA 128 18/06/05 █▌
▐█ 014 Mr. Driller: Drl Sprt  EUR 128 20/06/05 █▌
▐█ 015 Sprung: Dating Game    EUR 256 20/06/05 █▌
▐█ 016 Zoo Keeper             EUR 064 20/06/05 █▌
▐█ --- Another Code: Two Mem  EUR 256 24/06/05 █▌
▐█ --- Super Mario 64 DS 1.1  USA 128 26/06/05 █▌
▐█ 017 Naruto 3               JPN 512 27/06/05 █▌
▐█ 018 Robots                 USA 256 27/06/05 █▌
▐█ --- Metroid Prime DEMO     USA 128 28/06/05 █▌
▐█ 019 Spinter Cell: Chaos    USA 512 28/06/05 █▌
▐█ ------------------------------------------- █▌
▐█ 020 WarioWare Touched!     USA 256 03/07/05 █▌
▐█ 021 Super Mario 64 DS      JPN 128 03/07/05 █▌
▐█ 022 Super Mario 64 DS      USA 128 03/07/05 █▌
▐█ 023 Super Mario 64 DS 1.1  USA 128 03/07/05 █▌
▐█ 024 Another Code: Two Mem  EUR 128 04/07/05 █▌
▐█ 025 Ganbare Goemon: Toukai JPN 512 14/07/05 █▌
▐█ 026 Nintendogs: Dachshund  JPN 256 14/07/05 █▌
▐█ 027 Sawaru: Made in Wario  JPN 256 15/07/05 █▌
▐█ --- Zelda Twilight DEMO    USA 064 15/07/05 █▌
▐█ 028 Bomberman              EUR 064 18/07/05 █▌
▐█ 029 Naruto RPG 2           JPN 256 21/07/05 █▌
▐█ 030 Rayman DS              EUR 256 24/07/05 █▌
▐█ ------------------------------------------- █▌
▐█ 031 Animaniacs: L, C, A!   EUR 128 06/08/05 █▌
▐█ 032 Jump Super Stars       JPN 512 08/08/05 █▌
▐█ 033 Lunar Genesis          JPN 256 25/08/05 █▌
▐█ 034 Full Metal Alc: DS     JPN 256 25/08/05 █▌
▐█ ------------------------------------------- █▌
▐█ 035 Pac'n Roll             USA 256 23/09/05 █▌
▐█ --- Daigasso BB: Request   JPN 032 28/09/05 █▌
▐█ 036 Trace Memory           USA 256 29/09/05 █▌
▐█ ------------------------------------------- █▌
▐█ 037 Whac-A-Mole            USA 064 01/10/05 █▌
▐█ 038 Madden NFL 06          EUR 256 02/10/05 █▌
▐█ 039 ATARIMIX: Happy 10     JPN 128 04/10/05 █▌
▐█ 040 GoldenEye: Rogue Agent EUR 128 04/10/05 █▌
▐█ 041 Pokemon Dash           EUR 256 04/10/05 █▌
▐█ 042 Kenshuui Tendo Dokuta  JPN 128 05/10/05 █▌
▐█ 043 Nintendogs: Chihuahua  EUR 512 07/10/05 █▌
▐█ 044 Nintendogs: Dachshund  EUR 512 07/10/05 █▌
▐█ 045 Maravel Nemesis: ROTI  USA 512 14/10/05 █▌
▐█ 046 Zoo Tycoon             USA 128 14/10/05 █▌
▐█ 047 The Urbz: Sims ITC     EUR 256 14/10/05 █▌
▐█ 048 Ultimate Spider-Man    FRA 512 14/10/05 █▌
▐█ 049 Madagascar             EUR 128 15/10/05 █▌
▐█ 050 Ping Pals              EUR 128 17/10/05 █▌
▐█ 051 Ultimate Spider-Man    EUR 512 17/10/05 █▌
▐█ 052 Scooby-Doo! Unmasked   USA 128 20/10/05 █▌
▐█ 053 Dig-Dug: Digging Strke USA 128 22/10/05 █▌
▐█ 054 Spyro: Shadow Legacy   USA 512 25/10/05 █▌
▐█ 055 Spider-Man 2 (AS2P)    EUR 128 26/10/05 █▌
▐█ 056 Cocoto: Kart Racer     EUR 256 27/10/05 █▌
▐█ 057 GoldenEye: ASDM        FRA 128 28/10/05 █▌
▐█ 058 Pac'n Roll             EUR 256 28/10/05 █▌
▐█ 059 Spyro: Shadow Legacy   EUR 512 31/10/05 █▌
▐█ ------------------------------------------- █▌
▐█ 060 Marvel Nemesis: ROTI   EUR 512 02/11/05 █▌
▐█ 061 Nintendogs: BF         USA 256 03/11/05 █▌
▐█ 062 Spider-Man 2 (AS2X)    EUR 128 04/11/05 █▌
▐█ 063 TMNT 3: Mutant Nghtmre USA 256 04/11/05 █▌
▐█ 064 The Sims 2             EUR 512 10/11/05 █▌
▐█ 065 Harry Potter: GoF      EUR 512 11/11/05 █▌
▐█ 066 Shamu's Deep Sea Adv   USA 256 14/11/05 █▌
▐█ 067 SBSP: Yellow Avenger   USA 256 15/11/05 █▌
▐█ 068 Texas Hold'Em Poker DS USA 256 15/11/05 █▌
▐█ 069 Harry Potter: GoF      USA 512 16/11/05 █▌
▐█ 070 Scooby-Doo! Unmasked   EUR 128 18/11/05 █▌
▐█ 071 Zoo Tycoon (AZTX)      EUR 128 18/11/05 █▌
▐█ 072 Gyakuten Saiban        JPN 512 19/11/05 █▌
▐█ 073 The Masquerade Lullaby JPN 512 19/11/05 █▌
▐█ 074 SEGA Casino            USA 064 19/11/05 █▌
▐█ 075 Pac-Pix                JPN 128 21/11/05 █▌
▐█ 076 Simple DS2 Blds (v1.1) JPN 064 21/11/05 █▌
▐█ 077 Ford Racing 3          USA 064 28/11/05 █▌
▐█ ------------------------------------------- █▌
▐█ 078 Elf Bowling 1 & 2      USA 064 05/12/05 █▌
▐█ 079 Battles of P of P      USA 256 14/12/05 █▌
▐█ 080 Bust-a-Move DS         USA 256 14/12/05 █▌
▐█ --- Pac-Man World 3 *iNT*  USA 256 19/12/05 █▌
▐█ --- Kirby: Canvas C. KIOSK USA 512 20/12/05 █▌
▐█ --- Nintendogs KIOSK       USA 256 20/12/05 █▌
▐█ --- Nintendogs KIOSK RELAY USA 256 20/12/05 █▌
▐█ 081 Monop Boggl Yahtz Batt USA 256 20/12/05 █▌
▐█ --- Project Rub KIOSK      EUR 128 23/12/05 █▌
▐█ --- Feel The Magic KIOSK   USA 256 23/12/05 █▌
▐█ --- Pac-Pix KIOSK          USA 064 23/12/05 █▌
▐█ --- Super Mario 64 KIOSK   USA 128 23/12/05 █▌
▐█ --- Warioware Touch. KIOSK USA 128 23/12/05 █▌
▐█ --- Yoshi Touch and KIOSK  EUR 128 23/12/05 █▌
▐█ --- Mario Kart DS KIOSK    USA 128 24/12/05 █▌
▐█ --- Nintendogs KIOSK       EUR 512 25/12/05 █▌
▐█ ------------------------------------------- █▌
▐█ 082 Dragon Booster         USA 512 13/01/06 █▌
▐█ 083 Nicktoons Unite!       USA 128 13/01/06 █▌
▐█ 084 Devilish               EUR 128 13/01/06 █▌
▐█ 085 Billiard Action        EUR 064 18/01/06 █▌
▐█ 086 King Kong (v1.1)       EUR 256 20/01/06 █▌
▐█ 087 True Swing Golf        USA 512 25/01/06 █▌
▐█ 088 GH Trnmnt Pntball MAXd USA 1Gb 26/01/06 █▌
▐█ 089 Mario & Luigi: PiT     EUR 512 27/01/06 █▌
▐█ 090 Chrncls of Nrni (A2WX) EUR 512 27/01/06 █▌
▐█ ------------------------------------------- █▌
▐█ 091 Tamagotchi Connection  USA 256 02/02/06 █▌
▐█ 092 Finding Nemo: EttBB    USA 256 08/02/06 █▌
▐█ 093 The Rub Rabbits        USA 1Gb 09/02/06 █▌
▐█ --- Mario&Luigi: PiT KIOSK EUR 256 12/02/06 █▌
▐█ 094 Nanostray              EUR 128 17/02/06 █▌
▐█ 095 SMBall: Touch & Roll   USA 512 23/02/06 █▌
▐█ ------------------------------------------- █▌
▐█ 096 FIFA Street 2          USA 256 03/03/06 █▌
▐█ 097 Viewtiful Joe: DT!     FRA 512 03/03/06 █▌
▐█ 098 Blades of Thunder II   USA 128 06/03/06 █▌
▐█ 099 Texas Hold 'Em PP      USA 128 06/03/06 █▌
▐█ 100 Ping Pals              FRA 128 09/03/06 █▌
▐█ 101 Bust-a-Move DS         EUR 256 10/03/06 █▌
▐█ 102 Lunar Genesis          EUR 256 10/03/06 █▌
▐█ 103 Space Invaders Rev.    USA 128 10/03/06 █▌
▐█ 104 Big Mutha Truckers     USA 064 11/03/06 █▌
▐█ 105 Viewtiful Joe: DT!     iTA 512 13/03/06 █▌
▐█ 106 Tao's Adventure: CotDS USA 512 22/03/06 █▌
▐█ 107 Madagascar             FRA 128 23/03/06 █▌
▐█ 108 Worms: Open Warfare    USA 128 23/03/06 █▌
▐█ 109 Viewtiful Joe: DT!     EUR 512 30/03/06 █▌
▐█ --- Castlevania: DOS KIOSK EUR 512 30/03/06 █▌
▐█ ------------------------------------------- █▌
▐█ 110 Brain Age: TYBiMaD!    USA 128 05/04/06 █▌
▐█ 111 Top Spin 2             EUR 256 06/04/06 █▌
▐█ 112 Top Spin 2             USA 256 07/04/06 █▌
▐█ --- Animal Cross: WW KIOSK EUR 512 08/04/06 █▌
▐█ --- Viewtiful JoeT KIOSK EUR 512 08/04/06 █▌
▐█ 113 Franklin's Great Adv.  USA 064 12/04/06 █▌
▐█ 114 MegaMan BN 5: DT DS    EUR 512 21/04/06 █▌
▐█ 115 Guilty Gear DS         USA 256 26/04/06 █▌
▐█ --- LostMagic              EUR 128 28/04/06 █▌
▐█ --- LostMagic *DIRFIX*     EUR 128 28/04/06 █▌
▐█ ------------------------------------------- █▌
▐█ 116 Top Gun                USA 128 06/05/06 █▌
▐█ 117 Miss Spider's HTHaF    USA 128 20/05/06 █▌
▐█ ------------------------------------------- █▌
▐█ 118 Magnetica              USA 064 06/06/06 █▌
▐█ --- Brain Trning: HoiYB KI EUR 128 28/06/06 █▌
▐█ --- Brain Trning: HoiYB KI AUS 064 29/06/06 █▌
▐█ --- Big Brain Acdmy KIOSK  EUR 128 30/07/06 █▌
▐█ ------------------------------------------- █▌
▐█ --- Cocoto Kart Rdr PROTO  EUR 256 21/08/06 █▌
▐█ ------------------------------------------- █▌
▐█ 119 Alex Rider: Stormbrker EUR 256 24/09/06 █▌
▐█ ------------------------------------------- █▌
▐█ 120 Elite Beat Agents      USA 1Gb 03/11/06 █▌
▐█ --- Nintendogs KIOSK RELAY EUR 256 24/11/06 █▌
▐█ --- Meteos/Polarium KIOSK  EUR 064 24/11/06 █▌
▐█ ------------------------------------------- █▌
▐█ --- Mario vs DK 2: MotM K  EUR 512 09/04/07 █▌
▐█ --- Pokemon Ranger KIOSK   EUR 256 25/04/07 █▌
▐█ ------------------------------------------- █▌
▐█ --- Tenchu Dark Secret KIO USA 512 12/05/07 █▌
▐█ 121 Touch the Dead         EUR 128 15/05/07 █▌
▐█ ------------------------------------------- █▌
▐█ 122 Ultimate Band          USA 512 06/12/08 █▌
▐█ 123 Prsnl Trainer: Cooking USA 2Gb 07/12/08 █▌
▐█ 124 Slingo Quest           USA 064 15/12/08 █▌
▐█ 125 Mystery P.I.: PoaT     USA 256 24/12/08 █▌
▐█ --- Pokemon Black 2 BETA   JPN 512 01/04/12 █▌
▐█                                             █▌
▐██▓▒░gREETiNGs░▒▒▓█████████████████████████████▌
▐█                                             █▌
▐█        *hands a light beer to SirVG*        █▌
▐█                                             █▌
▐█████████████▓▒░ tRaSHMaN-2K12 ░▒▒▓████████████▌
▐█                                             █▌
▐█    DUMPING TRASH, SO YOU CAN PLAY WITH IT   █▌
▐█                                             █▌
▐██▓▒░ ░▒▒▓█████████████████████████████████████▌
</pre>


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2012)

ItsMetaKnight said:


> nope


Joke's on you - it's the real deal and I'm playing it right now.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah, I've been playing this for roughly an hour now, and I must say it's quite great! The graphics are smooth and polished, and have been refined since it's predecessor. The gameplay itself performs far better than the other Pokémon DS games (the 3D is buttery smooth!) and the battles are orgasmic.
I should point out, however, that there is a bug that occurs when trying to enter your female rival's house - the game freezes up and starts playing random tones. It's to be expected, as this is a beta, but it's still a little odd. Thankfully though you don't (yet) need to enter her room.

Also, the first gym is hella hard! I can't figure out if there's a way to beat them, but goddamn they're hard and I've been at it for a good 20 minutes!


----------



## Forstride (Apr 1, 2012)

Hmmm, haven't been able to find it yet...Then again, I don't even have a flashcard to play it on, and I'd rather wait till the US release anyways.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Apr 1, 2012)

Works on Supercard SD. Force reset must be OFF in the settings.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 1, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> Hmmm, haven't been able to find it yet...Then again, I don't even have a flashcard to play it on, and I'd rather wait till the US release anyways.


You're really missing out! Seriously, I'm not one to whore over graphics, but even the menus look incredible. And you can even rotate the camera now, this shit is unprecedented man. There aren't many new pokémon though.... at least not that I can see. Also, this world looks suspiciously like Hoen...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 1, 2012)

That was quick o.o


----------



## boktor666 (Apr 1, 2012)

I see what you did there.


----------



## gifi4 (Apr 1, 2012)

My best guess is fake due to April Fools, but you never know...

Found a torrent of 256MB, time to download and see is it's legit


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Apr 1, 2012)

This beta is great, it even works fine on the DS emulator of my Xbox 720 prototype!


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2012)

So-far I've only found the file on torrents tbh, but it's not hard to find it. _It's in a certain port where certain corsair ships dwell_, if you _catch my drift_.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 1, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> My best guess is fake due to April Fools, but you never know...
> 
> Found a torrent of 256MB, time to download and see is it's legit


I found some links while searching around pastebin ...but they're being deleted I think.
http://pastebin.com/8mFaaBUU


----------



## Forstride (Apr 1, 2012)

Ah, found it.  I like anticipating games, and English releases are always more fun, so I'm probably not gonna play it much.  Checked the title screen, and it's definitely legit.  Graphics actually did get improved quite a bit.  Looks really nice...Game seems to be a "throwback" to some of the older games in certain ways, which I also like.


----------



## prowler (Apr 1, 2012)

hm i just found it on pastebin, downloading it now, i'll report back if its fake or not


----------



## FlameHelix (Apr 1, 2012)

seems legit


----------



## ShinyLatios (Apr 1, 2012)

atleast it looks better in the DS releases box with this


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 1, 2012)

I can really see that Nintendo want to leave the DS's active life with a bang!
Seriously, I had no idea the DS was capable of this much. (I just beat the first Gym, and I'm at a certain cutscene - No spoiling though!)


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2012)

Antoligy said:


> I can really see that Nintendo want to leave the DS's active life with a bang!
> Seriously, I had no idea the DS was capable of this much. (I just beat the first Gym, and I'm at a certain cutscene - No spoiling though!)


Yeah, with a bang indeed. All those layers of FX on the rather low-res graphics are making this build lag. Let's all hope that's only an issue in the Beta or that they'll port this to the 3DS altogether. That, and it's barely a quarter of a game and it weighs as much as a full one.


----------



## FlameHelix (Apr 1, 2012)

downloading from pastebin now. Very skeptical


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > I can really see that Nintendo want to leave the DS's active life with a bang!
> ...


Oh, I'm not getting any lag - though I am running it on a SuperCard DSTWO, so.... Could it possibly be your SD card being slow -- What class is it? (I'm using a Class 10)


FlameHelix said:


> downloading from pastebin now. Very skeptical


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2012)

Antoligy said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Antoligy said:
> ...


Figures. I've got a sh*t SD card class 2 that was bundled with my Nokia 6650 - can't be bothered to put anything bigger into my Acekard. I'm using it on the DS since I'm not really playing any ROM's lately, this is an exception. I'll look for a faster SD, it's worth it.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


Could this possibly be a new cartridge then? I don't recall any other games having issues like that (other than videos) with a class 2 SD card.
So in theory there may be special features for 3DS and/or DSi?
Also, I can't tell - is the random Zekrom that keeps flying past me every time I enter a new city a glitch, or is it supposed to be part of the game?


----------



## FlameHelix (Apr 1, 2012)

Antoligy said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Antoligy said:
> ...


----------



## Cyan (Apr 1, 2012)

It's on newsgroup too
#xxxx NDS No numbers - xxxx - Pokemon Black 2 (Beta)(JP) "trm-pb2b"


----------



## Zorua (Apr 1, 2012)

Woah. This is nothing like Pokemon Black 1. Nintendo really did a fantastic job on this!


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 1, 2012)

Obviously just april fools I mean really the chances of such a leak are just potatos to tea filled glasses. Not gonna happen.


----------



## holoflame (Apr 1, 2012)

The new Kyurem is just awesome!!!


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 1, 2012)

Fuck Off.
I wanted this for real.
Not even going to bother searching for this fake shit.

/rage


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 1, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Fuck Off.
> I wanted this for real.
> Not even going to bother searching for this fake shit.
> 
> /rage


It's real. I'm playing it right now.

Also, I'm seeding the torrent version now with a few seedboxes. Enjoy the (hopefully) faster downloads!


----------



## Coconuts 500 (Apr 1, 2012)

Why is only Antoligy commenting on the game? No offsense intended, but I cannot trust him alone due to the date. Is this real or not?


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 1, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Fuck Off.
> I wanted this for real.
> Not even going to bother searching for this fake shit.
> 
> /rage



it is real bro, you can't play to far though since it is prone to freezes


----------



## Zorua (Apr 1, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Fuck Off.
> I wanted this for real.
> Not even going to bother searching for this fake shit.
> 
> /rage


Sure, don't even bother trying while we enjoy the new forms of Kyurem.
Not everything on the 1st of April is a joke, you know.





Coconuts 500 said:


> Why is only Antoligy commenting on the game? No offsense intended, but I cannot trust him alone due to the date. Is this real or not?



It's not just Antoligy. Quite a few people can vouch for the fact that this is real.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 1, 2012)

Download complete.If this is fake I am going to ban everybody.
I won't leave anybody.


EDIT-It Works O_O ... I did not expect that.How often will it freeze though?


----------



## gifi4 (Apr 1, 2012)

I managed to get it and tested it out.
Only got so far until it crashed but it's definitely the real deal.


----------



## byronjj (Apr 1, 2012)

Best graphics by far for a Pokemon game, I can't wait for the full game


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Apr 1, 2012)

wow everyone became an administrator?


----------



## King Zargo (Apr 1, 2012)

I really hate this day.


----------



## nintendoom (Apr 1, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> wow everyone became an administrator?


April 1


----------



## mjax (Apr 1, 2012)

Confirmed working on R4 if you have wood. Gonna play all day today!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 1, 2012)

Zou Hua said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck Off.
> ...


Well sorry for contributing to the community discussion. It's not like I'm doing anything wrong, right?
Whenever a new pokémon game comes out, I'm always looking to hear what other people's experiences and thoughts/opinions are on it. This isn't quite a proper release, but ..yeah. Also, it looks like multiplayer doesn't work properly yet...


----------



## FlameHelix (Apr 1, 2012)

Lol actually got my hopes high. Undefined OP Code Fatal error in No$Gba.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh wow... What an elaborate intro cutscene!

The story is well thought out!

Day 1 store raid so I can get this early.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2012)

FlameHelix said:


> Lol actually got my hopes high. Undefined OP Code Fatal error in No$Gba.


...who uses NO$GBA in this day and age? That emulator hasn't been updated in *3* years. Get DeSmuMe. NOW.


----------



## gifi4 (Apr 1, 2012)

The BGM gets annoying after awhile, I just ended up turning it down though so I could continue. Also people, I'm not sure about No$GBA but it works on Desume, for a short while until it crashes.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 1, 2012)

Antoligy said:


> Zou Hua said:
> 
> 
> > rockstar99 said:
> ...


Multiplayer works for me.
Just make sure you have 6 Pokemon in your party.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 1, 2012)

if this is real, post screenshots or videos.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> if this is real, post screenshots or videos.


Screens are in the first post, silly.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 1, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> if this is real, post screenshots or videos.





FAST6191 said:


> Urgh. Oh well and as the NFO upload seems broken<br/>
> <br/>
> <br/>
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiekoes (Apr 1, 2012)

Meh, I expected way more.

EDIT: Btw, anyone encountered any problems, since it's in beta? I haven't yet.


----------



## IngeniousDefault (Apr 1, 2012)

Funny, that only the admins are playing it.^^


----------



## basher11 (Apr 1, 2012)

omg guys the game's graphics are so awesome.
it's in TREE DEEEE


----------



## Zorua (Apr 1, 2012)

Rayquaza3010 said:


> Funny, that only the admins are playing it.^^


I'm not an admin and I'm playing it.


----------



## ThommyDude (Apr 1, 2012)

Rayquaza3010 said:


> Funny, that only the admins are playing it.^^


My good man, It's April 1th... Pretty much half the people on the website are Admin's at the moment


----------



## gifi4 (Apr 1, 2012)

Rayquaza3010 said:


> Funny, that only the admins are playing it.^^


Everyone with 100 posts + became an Admin for 1st April...


----------



## mjax (Apr 1, 2012)

Ok, it's having issues on class 2 micro SD cards. Just before the battles, the game lags and so does the sound.

When I use my Class 4 card, it works normal. I tested it on Acekard2i this time...

Anyone could explain this to me?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 1, 2012)

thats two graphics and a video that asks me to sign in for some account before i can play it.
not buying it


----------



## ZenZero (Apr 1, 2012)

not sure whether to believe this or not tbh


----------



## Shiro09 (Apr 1, 2012)

ZenZero said:


> not sure whether to believe this or not tbh


Not sure if their trolling us, I'll try it anyway!


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Apr 1, 2012)

the screens are from the 1st game with some brigness effects...


----------



## indask8 (Apr 1, 2012)

This today?  It's either rickroll.nds if you're lucky or dsbricker.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 1, 2012)

boudincaca said:


> This today?  It's either rickroll.nds if you're lucky or dsbricker.


Or Pokemon BLack 2 BETA if you try it.

Mine just frooze... 10 minutes in.Going to start again later.


----------



## ThommyDude (Apr 1, 2012)

Can someone do a "Let Me Google That for You" with something that makes it easy to find because google-ing the file name in the original post doesn't do anything but sh*t on my hopes of finding it...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 1, 2012)

Rayquaza3010 said:


> Funny, that only the admins are playing it.^^


Everyone's an admin, that's the REAL april fools joke here.


boudincaca said:


> This today?  It's either rickroll.nds if you're lucky or dsbricker.


Nope.... like I've said several times, I'm playing it right now...


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2012)

boudincaca said:


> This today?  It's either rickroll.nds if you're lucky or dsbricker.


Yes, because GBATemp, DS-Scene and other Scene sites have nothing better to do then to report the exact filename to a DS-Bricker.

Do you know how *hard* it is to find DS-Bricker these days? I know - I TRIED. It's like someone wiped it off the face of the Earth. Gone.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2012)

xd


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 1, 2012)

its not like some 3rd party would not be able to upload some kind of malware, nds or otherwise, under that exact file name, rite?


----------



## indask8 (Apr 1, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Or Pokemon BLack 2 BETA if you try it.
> Mine just frooze... 10 minutes in.Going to start again later.



Okay then I'll try.

I wonder how they got their hands on this.


----------



## IngeniousDefault (Apr 1, 2012)

Fake.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Apr 1, 2012)

found a .nds torrent that has 256 megabytes, time to brick my spare ds/get rickrolled


----------



## jarejare3 (Apr 1, 2012)

I think i'm going to wait till the day is over, before attempting anything.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2012)

^^ i aint gonna download/try abything today


----------



## fishykipper (Apr 1, 2012)

is this fake or what?
proof please!


----------



## mightymuffy (Apr 1, 2012)

Didn't work for me until I sellotaped a 1 pence piece to the back of my DS Lite (I'm thinking a 2p for the 3DS coz it's a bit heavier...)


----------



## gifi4 (Apr 1, 2012)

If you don't want to risk brickage (I can personally say that it IS legit and no brickage or rickrolling will happen) then just try it on an emulator such as Desume.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes it's fake. It's April 1st idiots.

Edit: Read my post below.


----------



## FlameHelix (Apr 1, 2012)

Hory Shet it works. Not a troll guys, even if it was posted on the first. Download and play nowwwww! Amazing! Thanks.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 1, 2012)

FlameHelix said:


> Hory Shet it works. Not a troll guys, even if it was posted on the first. Download and play nowwwww! Amazing! Thanks.



He's trolling you guys.

Edit: Wow, just found the .nds file (sorry, I can't link you) and it actually works!!!!!! The girls house I can confirm crashes the game though.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Apr 1, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> FlameHelix said:
> 
> 
> > Hory Shet it works. Not a troll guys, even if it was posted on the first. Download and play nowwwww! Amazing! Thanks.
> ...


so you joined the troll bandwagon too...


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > FlameHelix said:
> ...


Feelin' sour cause you can't find Seeds huh?


----------



## ZenZero (Apr 1, 2012)

Its after 12... this is getting abit silly.


----------



## ThommyDude (Apr 1, 2012)

Is there a no torrent download, not asking for link because thats not allowed, just asking if there is.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2012)

ThommyTheBoy said:


> Is there a no torrent download, not asking for link because thats not allowed, just asking if there is.


Yes. Look through pastebin (if they haven't deleted it yet) that was the original source for D/L links.


----------



## fishykipper (Apr 1, 2012)

theres many torrents, google search and change your search results to the past hour.
just got the torrent in like 2 minutes.
now going to test.......fun or brick, we'll see!!!


----------



## Shiro09 (Apr 1, 2012)

OMG! Just downloaded it and it actually works. It screws up when I enter the girls house though -_-.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 1, 2012)

This game is playable but crashes too much.
@[member='Foxi4']
@[member='Antoligy']
do you experience slow gameplay/lags and/or crashes?


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 1, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > FlameHelix said:
> ...



No, I actually thought it was fake at first. It's real, I'll try to upload a pic.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Apr 1, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Wizerzak said:
> ...


sure upload a pic and i'll believe


----------



## Shiro09 (Apr 1, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Wizerzak said:
> ...


Good idea! So will I!


----------



## Saken (Apr 1, 2012)

This admin is a horrible troll, clearly the other admins didn't tell him of their stunt, so they rushed to tell him, as to not ruin the joke, and now he goes and edits the posts. Lol

This is a fail.


----------



## ThommyDude (Apr 1, 2012)

Think I found it... downloading now and hoping this shit wont brick my DS. cos for some reason I never got DeSeMu thingy to work proparly with my PC...


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 1, 2012)

Saken said:


> This admin is a horrible troll, clearly the other admins didn't tell him of their stunt, so they rushed to tell him, as to not ruin the joke, and now he goes and edits the posts. Lol
> 
> This is a fail.



You're an admin too.
The reason I edited my posts was because I didn't want to disappoint people


----------



## KingAsix (Apr 1, 2012)

Lol....I'll bite...Im "downloading" now


----------



## indask8 (Apr 1, 2012)

Just played it, you were right, it's amazing, just a few glitches (maybe because of my DSTwo) but it's definitively legit, unbelievable, first the spectrum emulator inside goldeneye 64, now this, best 1st april ever.

the game seem to be pretty complete and they did an amazing job at pushing the maximum out of the DS, looks like they use some sort of software HDR/shader effect, it's gorgeous.


----------



## Shiro09 (Apr 1, 2012)

Saken said:


> This admin is a horrible troll, clearly the other admins didn't tell him of their stunt, so they rushed to tell him, as to not ruin the joke, and now he goes and edits the posts. Lol
> 
> This is a fail.


Don't you find it weird that there are about 20, 000 admins? Plus it definately works, just try it.


----------



## 1234turtles (Apr 1, 2012)

just got to the first gym, you have to fight older versions of the first gym leaders from the first game.


----------



## Shiro09 (Apr 1, 2012)

1234turtles said:


> just got to the first gym, you have to fight older versions of the first gym leaders from the first game.


But the graphics are improved by a lot.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 1, 2012)

6Toushiro9 said:


> Don't you find it weird that there are about 20, 000 admins? Plus it definately works, just try it.


people with over 100 posts are admins


----------



## nico445 (Apr 1, 2012)

damn this game is pretty awesome so far.


----------



## Shiro09 (Apr 1, 2012)

basher11 said:


> 6Toushiro9 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you find it weird that there are about 20, 000 admins? Plus it definately works, just try it.
> ...


I know, just telling him how its weird there are so many admins, since he doesn't seem to get it.


----------



## Kiekoes (Apr 1, 2012)

Being Admin is cool.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't wana be admin :/
and a demo thats the same size as a full game?
Seems legit...


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (Apr 1, 2012)

That was funny!
I've even made a video of it (Spoiler Alert!):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxgxuuhasgg


----------



## Coto (Apr 1, 2012)

The game froze after beating the 1st gym D:

edit: AP 1.0a found. Here


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> I don't wana be admin :/
> and a demo thats the same size as a full game?
> Seems legit...


A Demo has to be the size of the full game because a cartridge needs to be fully filled. If the game does not take the entirety of the space then 00's are appended to the image... hence we have trimmers to remove them. You know that, right?

Also, not a demo. A nearly finished Beta.


----------



## ZenZero (Apr 1, 2012)

YamiHoshi.nl said:


> That was funny!
> I've even made a video of it (Spoiler Alert!):
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Oxgxuuhasgg



I rest my case.


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (Apr 1, 2012)

As you could see in that video, it really works.


----------



## Shiro09 (Apr 1, 2012)

ZenZero said:


> YamiHoshi.nl said:
> 
> 
> > That was funny!
> ...


Lol, YamiHoshi.nl could fool you. Shouldn't you try it before, YamiHoshi.nl is just trolling, no joke, ITS REAL!


----------



## qlum (Apr 1, 2012)

Seems it doesn't work on my Ez-Flash Vi (black screen) but it works fine on my supercard ds2. Not that I use my Ez-Flash much since I got the supercard.
Anyway although I can't read Japanese I confirm its real and don't believe those trolls saying its a fake, they are just trolling you and abusing the fact that its the first of April while this is actually a real leak.
I actually found it quite amusing to see that people just won't believe real news just because of the timing (maybe the dumper was doing that for this exact reason.

Edit:I forgot about the special mode on the Ez-Flash Vi and it seems to work fine on special mode 5


----------



## Shiro09 (Apr 1, 2012)

qlum said:


> Seems it doesn't work on my Ez-Flash Vi but it works fine on my supercard ds2. Not that I use my Ez-Flash much since I got the supercard.
> Anyway although I can't read Japanese I confirm its real and don't believe those trolls saying its a fake, they are just trolling you and abusing the fact that its the first of April while this is actually a real leak.
> I actually found it quite amusing to see that people just won't believe real news just because of the timing (maybe the dumper was doing that for this exact reason.


This is exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (Apr 1, 2012)

So, trolls are trolling 'trolls'?
It's Tasting Time™!


----------



## fishykipper (Apr 1, 2012)

The whole admin back and forth is getting a little tedious.

We all know its fake, its easy to track releases.

*EVERYONE THIS IS FAKE, DONT WASTE YOUR TIME.*


*............im an Admin too though....OOOhhhhH!!!!*


----------



## jarejare3 (Apr 1, 2012)

6Toushiro9 said:


> qlum said:
> 
> 
> > Seems it doesn't work on my Ez-Flash Vi but it works fine on my supercard ds2. Not that I use my Ez-Flash much since I got the supercard.
> ...


I will believe it, tommorow, There is no rush anyways.


----------



## Creqaw (Apr 1, 2012)

Meh, anyone that unpacks this can see it's fake without even running it.


----------



## jagotu (Apr 1, 2012)

That's the first time a ds rom beta was actually worth downloading. It's awesome and seems to work almost flawlessly on my Acekard2i (except the girl's house, but that has been mentioned before). The trading works, but then when you try to use a traded pokémon, it crashes


----------



## trance (Apr 1, 2012)

My pal blew the remainder of his quota on this padded piece of crap LOL
Fucking cruel, guys.


----------



## fishykipper (Apr 1, 2012)

jagotu said:


> That's the first time a ds rom beta was actually worth downloading. It's awesome and seems to work almost flawlessly on my Acekard2i (except the girl's house, but that has been mentioned before). The trading works, but then when you try to use a traded pokémon, it crashes




lolz, a failed attempt at something comical.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 1, 2012)

wow, 
i'm surprised this went to 8 pages so quick.

the moment this was posted, first thing came to mind was "there wasn't a pokemon beta before"


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2012)

Narayan said:


> wow,
> i'm surprised this went to 8 pages so quick.
> 
> the moment this was posted, first thing came to mind was "there wasn't a pokemon beta before"


No beta *leaked* before, there were plenty betas.


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (Apr 1, 2012)

Actually, there is a German Pokémon Ruby Beta released, a while ago.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > wow,
> ...


meh.

also, i wanted white anyway.


----------



## DS1 (Apr 1, 2012)

I would be happy if I could just keep playing BW1


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 1, 2012)

Sorry it took me so long to upload, I'm now addicted to the game - just beat the first gym!
Left is P B&W.			 Right is P B&W 2






edit: it looks slightly odd on a pc screen but on a DS it looks great.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 1, 2012)

What a bandwidth drain!


----------



## avenir (Apr 1, 2012)

"ndstool -i" told:
0x80 Application end offset    0x000E8DE4

indicating this is just a homebrew.

and there isn't secure area. really damn file ^^


----------



## CortalRage (Apr 1, 2012)

I gotta try this


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2012)

avenir said:


> "ndstool -i" told:
> 0x80 Application end offset	0x000E8DE4
> 
> indicating this is just a homebrew.
> ...


It's a file for Beta units, of course it's not signed and appended with the proper end, it's not supposed to be in circulation.


----------



## avenir (Apr 1, 2012)

Another proof:
>Wood  ...... Dumper
DSi roms cannot be dumped using Wood.


----------



## Shiro09 (Apr 1, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Sorry it took me so long to upload, I'm now addicted to the game - just beat the first gym!
> Left is P B&W.			 Right is P B&W 2
> 
> 
> ...


I tried to upload mine, but for some reason my browser kept craching


----------



## heartgold (Apr 1, 2012)

Holy shit the graphics are amazing!


----------



## signz (Apr 1, 2012)

So, after some long googling, I finally found it... AWESOME game so far. The music... Damn, they really did a great job there.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 1, 2012)

defeated the first gym.
Left is pokemon B&W.Right is pokemon B&W 2





EDIT: the game is almost similar to Pokemon B&W  just with different music which @SIgnz said is AWESOME.


----------



## EnigmaBlade (Apr 1, 2012)

please read the rules.. asking for rom links is against the rules.


----------



## tommzy2 (Apr 1, 2012)

in pm it should be fine.

besides this is a hoax, the dude above is comparing pokemon black 1 with different graphic setting on desmume


----------



## EnigmaBlade (Apr 1, 2012)

Nope, asking for roms is a big no no regardless if you asked to get PM'd or not.


----------



## sklo (Apr 1, 2012)

Works on AKAIO 1.9.0


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 1, 2012)

tommzy2 said:


> in pm it should be fine.
> 
> besides this is a hoax, the dude above is comparing pokemon black 1 with different graphic setting on desmume


didn't played the game yet


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 1, 2012)

It sucks!


----------



## tommzy2 (Apr 1, 2012)

technically im asking for homebrew since the supposed "ROM" is actually someones troll Homebrew. so yeah not bannable DLdkjljbfjkgbfjlfj


----------



## jy112230 (Apr 1, 2012)

YES! I FOUND IT!
CRC32 : aprilday
AP : HERE

Good Luck!


----------



## DeadlyAnGeL91792 (Apr 1, 2012)

Most obvious april fools joke ever lol i love it.


----------



## Chaotik (Apr 1, 2012)

Ahah ...


----------



## damysteryman (Apr 1, 2012)

LMAO.

The date and time click over to 2nd April (on my local time that is), and all of a sudden, this thread suddenly stops getting replies... well, have this one then. Here you go.

And what exactly is the little dude in the troll video? Is it Imakuni? Either way, it reminds me of Imakuni from Pokemon TCG GBC game. That "thing" was quite a freak, always using a card that confused his own pokemon and all....

EDIT: Oh Fuck. Just found out that the card he uses in that game actually exists IRL:
http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Imakuni_%28CoroCoro_promo%29


----------



## indask8 (Apr 1, 2012)

According to a japanese friend I have, Nintendo are not happy at all about this leak...

Game Freaks CEO just got fired, he will be replaced by Gabe Newell, and Pokemon B&W 2 is delayed until further notice.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 1, 2012)

boudincaca said:


> According to a japanese friend I have, Nintendo are not happy at all about this leak...
> 
> Game Freaks CEO just got fired, he will be replaced by Gabe Newell, and Pokemon B&W 2 is delayed until further notice.


too obvious.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Apr 1, 2012)

GAIZ GAIZ CAN I HAZ THE ROMZ FOR TEH BETAZ!?!?!?

C'MON GAIZ


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 1, 2012)

Of course it's real.
We hired 3000+ new Admins just to deal with the pokénoob flood.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 1, 2012)

demonicstrife said:


> GAIZ GAIZ CAN I HAZ THE ROMZ FOR TEH BETAZ!?!?!?
> 
> C'MON GAIZ


ew.




tj_cool said:


> Of course it's real.
> We hired 3000+ new Admins just to deal with the pokénoob flood.


yes and first thing i saw they did was make a thread "i'm an admin, woohoo!"

and i think the pay's too low.


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 1, 2012)

Not sure if this is real or not. But doesn't care either. 
On a side note CHECK THIS: http://bulbanews.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Leaked_document_reveals_upcoming_games
I swear you will all laugh.


----------



## Mindzpeed (Apr 1, 2012)

I havent been so shocked in an April Fools since when Nintendo announced that the 3ds was a joke. Btw, I found an image of the beta working!!

*http://tinyurl.com/7yrac89*


----------



## Alizor (Apr 1, 2012)

20 adms in one topic.
Just epic.


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 1, 2012)

In actual news, more BW2 info is expected in the next Famitsu on April 4th.

http://ds.rpgsite.net/news/1526-famitsu-rumored-to-reveal-pokemon-black-and-white-2-on-april-4th


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Apr 1, 2012)

lol i got the rom with the troll song epic fail on my part.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Apr 1, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> In actual news, more BW2 info is expected in the next Famitsu on April 4th.
> 
> http://ds.rpgsite.ne...-2-on-april-4th


 Nope, that scan is a fake.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Apr 1, 2012)

wait so this is definilty an april fools joke right?
becuase people keep saying it freezes in the girl's house so it sounds legit?


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 1, 2012)

ItsMetaKnight said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > In actual news, more BW2 info is expected in the next Famitsu on April 4th.
> ...


Yup. April Fools.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 1, 2012)

This is absolutely one of the most amazing things ever.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 1, 2012)

Downloading this like a boss. Can't wait to replay the same game over again.


----------



## DarkStriker (Apr 1, 2012)

The sound was annyoing, but the nostalgia. Whatever cool shit! Thats one more game on my list!


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Apr 1, 2012)

My april fools detectors are tingling. D:


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 1, 2012)

DarkraiHunter said:


> My april fools detectors are tingling. D:


Well, there is an actual file online.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 1, 2012)

There is an actual file in an actual torrent.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2012)

This is a good way to have people get keylogged.


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 1, 2012)

Just caught Mew and it bricked my DS? D:


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 1, 2012)

"Torrent has been censored, as required by US court."
Wait whuuuu-


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 1, 2012)

[M]artin said:


> Just caught Mew and it bricked my DS? D:



Short the SL1 and try to launch it again.


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 1, 2012)

For those who are still skeptical about this (because of the DATE it was posted), this shit is actually real. The file exists, Look for it hard enough and you'll find it. As for me, I'll skip this since I always prefer playing the final version of the game. Still... how can a beta can be leaked? It would have to be leaked from one of the employees...


----------



## ZenZero (Apr 1, 2012)

Sad thing is, If this IS true...
then the game is sounding pretty dissapointing, and just like a regular 3rd version.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 1, 2012)

GameWinner said:


> "Torrent has been censored, as required by US court."
> Wait whuuuu-


Yeah I found that a bit surprising... if you're searching for the file name though, I think I found mine on the second or third page of google.  It's one of the most well known torrent sites out there.

Edit  - I suppose I should start seeding it.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Apr 1, 2012)

Oooh, I just played this. It's a massive improvement over the first game! However, the game crashed when a Pokeball I threw at a wild Purrloin jiggled twice and the Purrloin escaped.



ZenZero said:


> Sad thing is, If this IS true...
> then the game is sounding pretty dissapointing, and just like a regular 3rd version.


That reminds me of the time I wondered why Nintendo/Game Freak didn't make two separate versions to be the bridging game between the two (i.e. two separate versions of Emerald to bridge Ruby and Sapphire together). Then I realized what I had just thought and then ordered an IQ test.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 1, 2012)

[M]artin said:


> Just caught Mew and it bricked my DS? D:


You're kidding, right? I've spent all day looking for mew, and haven't found a thing!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2012)

Just found it and I am loving it!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 1, 2012)

Gah I just got my first crash with it after catching Mew as well.  But I didn't brick, probably because I'm running it on a 3DS.

Wonder if this is a new kind of anti piracy.  My DSTWO, even in clean mode, isn't preventing it form crashing.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Apr 1, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Just found it and I am loving it!


pm  me the link or giv ehint?
just downloaded three troll roms


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 1, 2012)

Well this was err surprising. Thought it was just another April Fools joke but I spoke with some sceners and it's supposedly real.






Can't wait to play it myself!


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 1, 2012)

What is with the crash after catching Mew 2? It corrupted the save and I had to start all over. Has anyone got a patch for this yet? AKaio or Wood?


----------



## kiafazool (Apr 1, 2012)

sureeee

and who i never knew that i became admin -____- really guys?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 1, 2012)

The game crashes after I go into the girls house


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 1, 2012)

I am not sure if this is real. For a Pokemon beta to be leaked. I am a bit skeptical.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2012)

I found some more information here


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Apr 1, 2012)

is this torrent site that popuar?


----------



## zactar (Apr 1, 2012)

april's fool  

xD


----------



## celcodioc (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, they put so much effort into the graphics... I think they should've focused more on gameplay. Still a great game, though.

I have to admit that I thought it was fake at first, but when I downloaded it I realized it wasn't.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 1, 2012)

Well I download and tried out the game. As expected, since it was a beta, it was pretty short. I did reach up to that Mew battle, though.

Then my save file got corrupted. :/






Otherwise it was pretty good. Did not expect these graphics out of the DS hardware. I was planning on buying this sometime after launch but now it's a day-one buy. O:



The Catboy said:


> I found some more information here


Except it isn't fake. If you tried it out, you would know.


----------



## yusuo (Apr 1, 2012)

am i an administrator

edit: I Am yay

On a topical nature, get my ds card back tomorrow, hunting down the game frantically now lol
edit 2: Found it yay


----------



## crazyj3ss (Apr 1, 2012)

So this works on SCDS2?


----------



## Flame (Apr 1, 2012)

people who cant find the link here you go  Rom link


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Apr 1, 2012)

on what page number did peeople find the rom on google?


----------



## yusuo (Apr 1, 2012)

kirbymaster101 said:


> on what page number did peeople find the rom on google?


try a torrent site thats been in the press alot and the music and film industry sued, its based in sweden


----------



## Click This (Apr 1, 2012)

Game loaded up really fast on SCDS2. 
Crashed at the house though. Can somebody fix that?


----------



## yusuo (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah this is a fake, just tried the rom.
100% fake knew it was too good to be true


----------



## Kiekoes (Apr 1, 2012)

yusuo said:


> Yeah this is a fake, just tried the rom.
> 100% fake knew it was too good to be true


I guess you must have got a wrong ROM. It works fine on mine (although I was stupid enough to go into the Rival's house and let the game freeze without saving... -_-).


----------



## jowan (Apr 1, 2012)

Yay! Aprils fools... ._. ....(Brace yoursefl, the captain obvius comments are coming)


----------



## 324atk (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh MAN!! Dat music


----------



## windwakr (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, this is amazing...and it's only the beta! Can't wait until it's finished.

Love the throwback to the Gen 1 games they slipped in there.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Apr 1, 2012)

omg this game is so awesome, i regret being so sceptical at first, this game is too cool, it even loads in moonshell's newest version!
since it's beta you get all legendaries lvl 100 from the beginning including black kyurem!!!


----------



## KingAsix (Apr 1, 2012)

This shit is awesome!!!!! Dude when does the full version come out!!!


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Apr 1, 2012)

omg another troll rom!


----------



## Depravo (Apr 1, 2012)

JinTrigger said:


> This shit is awesome!!!!! Dude when does the full version come out!!!


The 37th of Grumbletrousers, 2019.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 1, 2012)

Niksy said:


> Nice trolling guys! It's cool that so many people played along. Sadly, this is just a big april fool's joke. Both roms on the swedish website are trolololols.


There's a real rom and a fake one. Those tards at _the other site that can't be named_ distributed the fake one. The real one _can_ be found. I played it myself.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Apr 1, 2012)

any hint i downloaded 5 troll roms so far.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Apr 1, 2012)

With my newfound promotion to the administration of this site, I'm going to ban the idiots who started this thread.


----------



## Izzy011 (Apr 1, 2012)

On today of all days.
Oh you!


----------



## digipokemaster (Apr 1, 2012)

so is this the real actually game or just a prototype ?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 1, 2012)

soulx said:


> Niksy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice trolling guys! It's cool that so many people played along. Sadly, this is just a big april fool's joke. Both roms on the swedish website are trolololols.
> ...



I'm playing it now I really like the new menu layout!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 1, 2012)

Already at the 5th gym. I hope pokesav updates soon because this grinding is killing me.


----------



## frogboy (Apr 1, 2012)

Today, I am assuming that everything I see is an April Fools joke. 


*goes on a frantic search for that rom*


----------



## digipokemaster (Apr 1, 2012)

i would like a pm as well but we cant do that


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 1, 2012)

If someone sends me $5 over paypal I'll PM you a direct link.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Apr 1, 2012)

any hints to find it then?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> If someone sends me $5 over paypal I'll PM you a direct link.


Naughty! Foolin' around with someone's misfortune, shame on you!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > If someone sends me $5 over paypal I'll PM you a direct link.
> ...



It's fair game.


----------



## Bean_BR (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh, God, I hate this day...


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Apr 1, 2012)

still cant find it 6 troll roms lol.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow is freezing known to happen to this beta, my game froze after so much grinding, I was gonna go after that mother fucker gym leader


----------



## jm_plata (Apr 1, 2012)

Totally FAKE, see the error
Rom Size in this threat: 512
Another post in other site: 256 http://www.ds-scene....topic&nid=11873 posted by the guy who upload the pics


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Apr 1, 2012)

mjax said:


> Confirmed working on R4 *if you have wood*.



I laughed too hard xD Im so immature


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Apr 1, 2012)

i feel like this is fake...


----------



## heartgold (Apr 1, 2012)

Tis game iz da best  Loving it!

People you better find it, you're missing out!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm mad, just got to the third gym leader and it crashed half way through the battle D:


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Apr 1, 2012)

meh this is a homebrew, it can be booted with moonshell


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Apr 1, 2012)

wow what page in google do you guys find this rom?


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Apr 1, 2012)

after i finish my firmware update i can show it to you in tinychat.com/fm by webcam get prepared guys!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 1, 2012)

srrly? People still posting on this april joke thread? Xd


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 1, 2012)

jm_plata said:


> Totally FAKE, see the error
> Rom Size in this threat: 512
> Another post in other site: 256 http://www.ds-scene....topic&nid=11873 posted by the guy who upload the pics



^This guy has 4 posts. Who's really the fake?

@[member='CrimzonEyed']: Stop doubting, Thomas.  I'm on the third rival battle after the 5th Gym leader. There are so many in this game. Game Freak needs to fix that.


----------



## jonesman99 (Apr 1, 2012)

I still think the final version will be 512mb when it is fully finished. I wonder how did this leak in the first place...


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm reposting this video, because:
1. April 1st is almost over for the most of the world.
2. To make KirbyMaster101 finally stop whining.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Apr 1, 2012)

I dont get it? some people are saying theres a working rom and a fake rom?


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Apr 1, 2012)

guys get on tinychat.com/fm i'm serious


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 1, 2012)

YamiHoshi.nl said:


> snip



I'm sure I heard "Smoke weed everyday." in there.

Guys, [member='animemaster'] is streaming his penis. Do not go to his link. DO NOT TOUCH THE LINK.


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (Apr 1, 2012)

Seriously KirbyMaster101, you really believe this?
These people just want to fool all of the Newbie's, and as I can see, it's a success.


----------



## digipokemaster (Apr 1, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> guys get on tinychat.com/fm i'm serious


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Apr 1, 2012)

I guess this is truly fake


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (Apr 1, 2012)

Now it makes sense what day it is today?


----------



## Metalik (Apr 1, 2012)

Whoa! Dat game iz gud. Strangely my game hasn't crashed after Mew battle, Deoxys battle is awesome.


----------



## Click This (Apr 1, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> meh this is a homebrew, it can be booted with moonshell


It's not a release rom, so I'd think a beta rom would look like homebrew.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2012)

As April Fools Day draws to an end, it's about time to come clean with all of you. _Yes, the ROM was obviously fake_, there was no leak. An idea came up on IRC to make a prank and we went ahead and did it - what followed spinned completely out of control and went viral over the internet, which is a good thing! Personally I feel that given those circumstances, the credits are grossly incomplete. I assumed that this will be a rather small prank thus only two people are mentioned in the ROM itself, but to be fair to all of you, I want to mention the whole lot who made this wonderful prank happen:


*TDWP_FTW* for a fantastic and believable icon and the idea for the overall "looks"
*FAST6191* for supplying us with a great .nfo file and posting this scene release
*Kiekoes *for re-posting it on DS-Scene
*Antilogy/carcinoGeneticist* for consulting, relentless Seeding and putting the link up on PasteBin
*prowler* for being prowler
*The entire Scene Machine* for accepting this release as valid, showing that we do have a sense of humour
*Hyro-Sama*, for being Yiffo, aka Derpy-Yiffs, aka Yiffy-Derps... don't ask
*SoulSnatcher* for motivational support via IRC
*Zorua* for the same thing
Everybody else whom I may have missed on this humbe list who has helped this prank to become successful
*ALL OF YOU GUYS* for keeping it real!

You've all been a wonderful audience, but all that's good comes to an end. Thank you for participating, downloading, sharing and having laughs together! May your life not glitch when you enter a girl's room, stay classy and once again, thanks!


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Apr 1, 2012)

OK.


----------



## digipokemaster (Apr 1, 2012)

if it fake why is it on the front page?


----------



## Sir VG (Apr 1, 2012)

Light beer.  Light beer is for sissies.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Apr 1, 2012)

digipokemaster said:


> if it fake why is it on the front page?



Gbatemp's prank for April Fools


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Apr 1, 2012)

Lol. I almost forgot what day it was...again.
Either way (whether it's real or not) I didn't plan on playing this game; I don't like Zekrom V2 and Reshiram V2.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 1, 2012)

digipokemaster said:


> if it fake why is it on the front page?


Because Foxi4 is lying obviously.



_Clearly._


----------



## prowler (Apr 1, 2012)

I WASTED MY QUOTA FOR THIS MONTH YOU FUCKERS I HATE YOU MY MUM IS GOING TO TAKE AWAY MY INTERNET GOD FUCKING DAMN IT YOU ASSHOLES


----------



## digipokemaster (Apr 1, 2012)

i cant seem the find the real one can some help me if that possible so i can find the real one


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Apr 1, 2012)

digipokemaster said:


> i cant seem the find the real one can some help me if that possible so i can find the real one



It's not real and even if it was you can't ask for roms here.


----------



## digipokemaster (Apr 1, 2012)

CollosalPokemon said:


> digipokemaster said:
> 
> 
> > i cant seem the find the real one can some help me if that possible so i can find the real one
> ...


im not just help in what to type in google search so i can find it


----------



## Kuroko Shirai (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice prank, I salute you guys... I even checked the fake rom on Tinke, I saw an mp3 file there.


----------



## Nobunaga (Apr 1, 2012)

Great Game


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Apr 1, 2012)

digipokemaster said:


> CollosalPokemon said:
> 
> 
> > digipokemaster said:
> ...



Do you not know how to search for new/low-profile illegal things?
It's not THAT hard to find the "archive name"...cough...but for a beta 256MB is a little much (unless of course this was, for example, a reviewers beta)


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Apr 1, 2012)

^plz stop everyone know its fake now.


----------



## digipokemaster (Apr 1, 2012)

what do i search with


----------



## Sylar1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Way to ruin it


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 1, 2012)

So for what reason was my post a troll? they already told that it was fake and someone even posted a video about it.
you didn't delete the video but you delete my screen shot?


YamiHoshi.nl said:


> [yt][media]Oxgxuuhasgg[/media][/yt]


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Apr 1, 2012)

digipokemaster said:


> what do i search with


google


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Apr 1, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> So for what reason was my post a troll? they already told that it was fake and someone even posted a video about it.
> you didn't delete the video but you did delte my screen shot?
> 
> 
> ...



You have the wrong rom. It should be in colour (it should be tinted red) but yours is black and white too.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 1, 2012)

CollosalPokemon said:


> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> > So for what reason was my post a troll? they already told that it was fake and someone even posted a video about it.
> ...


My one just have a red aura on the human flying around.
And I there is no way in hell someone made the same kind of rom with name and all....


----------



## xdmario1 (Apr 1, 2012)

GOTYAY, you guys GOT ME.


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (Apr 1, 2012)

Maybe your screenshots got deleted, because you made it on an Emulator?
I did it on a real DS, and that's no joke (it's already April 2nd, well, almost).


----------



## heartgold (Apr 1, 2012)

Was this fake, so what have I been playing....I just caught black kyureeeeeeeem baby  

Okay enough fantasy, I can't wait for these games this fall.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 1, 2012)

YamiHoshi.nl said:


> Maybe your screenshots got deleted, because you made it on an Emulator?
> I did it on a real DS, and that's no joke (it's already April 2nd, well, almost).


Emulators are not illegal, downloading a copyrighted ROM however is illegal.
BUT!
This is not copyrighted ROM, it's a homebrew.


----------



## jonesman99 (Apr 1, 2012)

Wait, now i'm confused. Is this an actual beta or is this just some mess that someone took their time to fool everyone with?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Apr 1, 2012)

Why is everyone admin!


----------



## zactar (Apr 1, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Why is everyone admin!



aprils fool joke, you login and think you are admin, but you don't have powers and got fooled

BASINGA


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Apr 1, 2012)

zactar said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > Why is everyone admin!
> ...


*looks at your post count*
LoL must have to have over 500 posts


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Apr 1, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> zactar said:
> 
> 
> > Zerosuit connor said:
> ...



Fix'd.

The two real admins were "banned" if I remember the info right.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Apr 1, 2012)

CollosalPokemon said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > zactar said:
> ...


In Australia April Fools ended 24hours ago.


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hahaha Happy april fools. XD Finally, a good prank. Been waiting for a good one since the IGN trailer movie.



Or... Is IT a prank? XD


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 1, 2012)

I can't get past Celurean City


----------



## YoshiKart (Apr 1, 2012)

Use DSTWO slowdown and you can get past the female rival's house.


----------



## andy26129 (Apr 1, 2012)

YoshiKart said:


> Use DSTWO slowdown and you can get past the female rival's house.


You mean in the troll song video, get past that house...lol
Edit: 50 post sucka


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Apr 1, 2012)

At first I thought I was being trolled because of April Fools, but this is legit! 

EDIT: The effort that went into to this is pretty awesome, it's like the perfect trap since these types of threads always get the most attention, Skyward Sword demo anyone?


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Apr 1, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> CollosalPokemon said:
> 
> 
> > Zerosuit connor said:
> ...



It was over 9000 100 posts becomes an admin, that's basically all I said/corrected.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 1, 2012)

I thank the fact that I'm smarter than the average bear.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Apr 1, 2012)

Spam thread?


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Apr 1, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> I thank the fact that I'm smarter than the average bear.



It wasn't hard to tell it was fake, I think the average bear could've known before downloading.




Zerosuit connor said:


> Spam thread?



Where's the pr0n? Since most everyone are "administrators" still


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 1, 2012)

CollosalPokemon said:


> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> > I thank the fact that I'm smarter than the average bear.
> ...


Tell that to all the people who downloaded 256MB of trolling. This thing has probably traveled a bit too, via sources that don't confirm beforehand. Hell, I bet desperate people will be finding this on accident when the actual games come out.

In fact, this may be the best, long term trolling ever.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 1, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> In fact, this may be the best, long term trolling ever.


Indeed.  :>


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> > In fact, this may be the best, long term trolling ever.
> ...


Fills us all with infinite joy.


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Apr 1, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> CollosalPokemon said:
> 
> 
> > Nathan Drake said:
> ...



256MB is hard to believe for a _beta_ DS game, unless it was a reviewer copy where they play through the game for their review, but even then it would be sort of hard to believe. (I'd imagine IF this did exist currently in reviewer hands, it would be watched very carefully by TPC)
I guess it's possible one of the developers could leak it, but I haven't seen (or I don't remember seeing) a legit Pokemon leak sooner than 2 days before the release so 2 months is kinda out of my radar.

Whatever the case, there were other problems (prior to downloading) that gave away it was fake.

I guess this will probably find its way around to those desperate people, you're probably right with that.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes, it's fake, obviously.  Basically, it was a creation of mine, Foxi4, and Antoligy's.  Antoligy had the idea to do the fake release, Foxi4 did the homebrew itself, and the whole thing was my idea (Including what was in the homebrew).  We wanted to make it seem legit as possible, to fool people (And we certainly did fool a number of people).


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 2, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> Yes, it's fake, obviously.  Basically, it was a creation of mine, Foxi4, and Antoligy's.  Antoligy had the idea to do the fake release, Foxi4 did the homebrew itself, and the whole thing was my idea (Including what was in the homebrew).  We wanted to make it seem legit as possible, to fool people (And we certainly did fool a number of people).


Hahaha yes you did, and I APPLAUD you for that. I was loling through the end. And of all the pranks I've seen today, this was the best by a long shot. Bravo. XD

Not only that, it seems that you guys trolled DS-scene as well. HAHAHA you killed 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 2, 2012)

hope this works.....I wonder though 

MOTHERFUCKER!!! 

you guys are.....oohhhhh so good...editing the posts....trolling DS-SCENE (best part)...this TOTALLY beats the gamespot buyout xD

so the question remains...why am I still downloading it?


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 2, 2012)

Lol I long knew it was an April Fool prank.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 2, 2012)

Nah, Foxi4 asked the guy from DS-Scene if he could post it there too, to make it seem more legit.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 2, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> I can't get past Celurean City


Same here, cause I cannot understand what is written. The game hangs every 5 minutes.


----------



## mjax (Apr 2, 2012)

Lube_Skyballer said:


> mjax said:
> 
> 
> > Confirmed working on R4 *if you have wood*.
> ...



You missed the best part. Read again! 

"Confirmed working on R4 if you have wood. Gonna play all day today!"

Edit: Also, congrats on getting the pun. Seems like no one else did. :/


----------



## Qtis (Apr 2, 2012)

Best. Release. Ever. I don't remember when I've been laughing so hard regarding an internet based april fools joke


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 2, 2012)

Demo was too short... And you only have Phergho, Kijja and Tyuran.
Only 2 cutscenes.
Overall, not impressed.


----------



## Elvesyou (Apr 2, 2012)

Until a Pokemon Turquoise comes out, no other Pokemon will satisfy me.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 2, 2012)

Elvesyou said:


> no other Pokemon will satisfy me.


What about Gardevoir and Lopunny?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 2, 2012)

The torrent with the file is now pending deletion. For those who might be interested in having a copy of the prank stored, here's a non-inflated version of it:

http://www.mediafire...p5uwe479gpmrb16

This version does not return an error in NO$GBA, as opposed to the inflated ROM.  I also noticed this:



			
				Serebii said:
			
		

> Be very careful of things you find around the internet due to it being April Fool's Day yesterday.



I lol'd.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2012)

_*A PM from today:*_



			
				An Anonymous User of GBATemp said:
			
		

> I guess you don't have to answer if you don't feel like it, but can you give me the download for the B/W2 rom?
> I was told it's okay to ask in PMs and stuff so.. Yeah. Thanks.





			
				Me said:
			
		

> http://www.mediafire...p5uwe479gpmrb16
> 
> You're welcome.





			
				An Anonymous User of GBATemp said:
			
		

> You're a booger, you know that?





			
				Me said:
			
		

> You asked for the Black 2 ROM - I assure you, that's the only Black 2 ROM you will find on the net as of today.
> 
> It was a prank, everyone involved admitted to it already. There is no other ROM.





			
				An Anonymous User of GBATemp said:
			
		

> Mmk. I put that on my friend's flashcart and we were going to play multiplayer..
> He got really PO'd. He wants you to know that you're a jerk.





			
				Me said:
			
		

> It was an April Fools joke, grow some sense of humour.
> 
> Also, would you mind if I put this conversation in the ROM thread and replace your name with "Anonymous"?





			
				An Anonymous User of GBATemp said:
			
		

> I actually laughed at it. Go ahead.


----------

